# C&OC Code 250 rail



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a bunch of C&OC code 250 aluminum rail that I had hand-laid on wood ties. I am tired of resetting the spikes every spring. Sunset Valley and Llagas tie strips don't fit although the Llagas strips can be forced on with some sanding of the rail base. Does any know if the Micro Engineering strips would fit?

Base with of the C&OC is about 0.210. I know there are some threads here somewhere that discussed the widths of the bases of different rails but I could not find them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

YOu can probably get a sample from them. Base is not the only consideration, since the different code 250 rail can vary in the thickness of the base and the web. Accucraft has a code 250 also, so you could get a sample of their ties also.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Llagas switched to a narrow base so the code 215 and code 250 ties and rail are compatible. 

I've heard the ME ties take the old rail. Check the Wanted ads for Noel's ad looking for code 215 bases. There was some comment there I think.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another option is Accucraft code 250 ties.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset Valley aluminum code 250 base is 6mm wide. I used AMS (Accucraft) NG ties with this rail. Snug fit on the ties. If your rail is .210 that would be 5mm. I like the look of AMS NG. It definitely has a nice wide tie and looks better with NG locomotives and rolling stock. Get a sample of the AMS stuff and see how your 5mm rail fits.


----------

